# Somebody I know named their dog Timber! Grrrr.



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

Maybe Im just being a witch.....but I really peeved. Im actually a pretty calm, laid back person....definitely non-gruding bearing. But this one has taken the cake for me. 

Back at Christmas time there were some GSD or GSD mixes for sale in the parking lot of Walmart. We glanced as we drove by and we all said "aaaaah, how cute".

Well....let me back track. My daughter has a friend who currently owns a 9 year old female GSD. The mother and I (she also shares my name (Jennifer) had talked on the phone about their desires to obtain another GSD pup because they would like to have one there for when their female passes someday. So we talked about adding a male. Of course I love my Timber so we talked alot about Timber and personality since he is a male. 
We dont talk often and we arent close by any means. But when we would talk.....I was always talkin about my Timber man. 

Now...back to the GSD's at Walmart time frame. My daughter and I were sitting down eating dinner and she tells me that her friend finally found the GSD they had been looking for. I asked where they got it and she said from that truck at Walmart we had seen. And then she said "guess what they named him"? TIMBER. I was like....WHAT???? 
You know I took the time to come up and think of a name not totally out there, but different. I know there is someone on here with a Timber too. But that is coincidence and unrelated. And Im okay with that.
But Im asking you to put yourself in my shoes if your GSD's name is not a common one and how you would feel if your neighbor or someone you know got a GSD and named it the same thing? Should it be looked at as a compliment....sure. But for the last few weeks, my brain is NOT perceiving it as one.
I really hate that Im even writing this. Ive contemplated doing it and then told myself no and back and forth.
I guess Im just having a really hard time digesting this whole scenerio and whats so confusing is that it is just not like me to think, feel, act this way. 
What say you??? :help:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I know someone with a GSD named Timber. They were a member here before you joined and volunteer with me. I thought Raven was pretty unique but there are a couple of people on here with Raven's.

If you aren't that close to them, it's no big deal and even a compliment. I'd be way more pissed that they bought a GSD from the back of a truck in a Walmart parking lot.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Does it make your dog any less lovable and special? I don't understand. When I introduce Zeb to stranger they call him Zep, Jeb, Jes, Zed...I smile and just go with it. It doesn't change who my dog is. 

IMO you are overreacting to something that is not a big deal. But that's just me.

Also, they got the dog from a Walmart parking lot? How do they know the dog is healthy at all? I would stop worrying about a name and worry about making sure the pup is ok. Have they brought them to the vet to get checked out/shots?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I say, who cares?! It is not like they/you live together.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

We have a Timber in our Schutzund Club. More common a name than it appears to be at first glance.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I guess I would be kinda upset too. 

If someone I knew named any of their animals Chaos, Monster, Sinister or Wicked I would probably be upset about it. I wanted to be different and have dark names and that is why I chose those names (even though there are several Chaos' on here I have never met someone that named their animal that until I joined this forum). 

All of my family members and friends know that if I ever have human children (not likely) that I will name my daughter Helena and my son Gage. If someone stole those names from me, there would be a serious butt whooping.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't think it is a big deal either! I would have made waay more an issue of where they got the pup-way to support the BYB's!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've heard the name Timber before.

I don't know, I guess there are so many important things in life, having someone name a dog using the same name as I used for one of the Hooligans has never upset me. Years ago when I named my Tasha it was a unique name, I'd never heard it before (actually my sister named her), but then later it became very common. 

Seven of mine were already named when I got them (I only changed one name because he'd been seriously abused). Ringer (who was named by a friend) is the only one of my guys that I've never heard of on another animal, and if I did it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Who cares. I know someone that named their dog dodger after meeting my dodger, it never bothered me because I took it as a compliment it doesn't change who my dog is or weither or not I still love him.

My grandparents had a dog name chopper he was a GSD/Australian Shepherd mix. When he passed they named their Border Collie chopper; that I found was disrespectful to the first chopper and it confused the heck out of everybody because we had to specify which chopper we were talking about at the time.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

DCluver33 said:


> ...
> My grandparents had a dog name chopper he was a GSD/Australian Shepherd mix. When he passed they named their Border Collie chopper; that I found was disrespectful to the first chopper and it confused the heck out of everybody because we had to specify which chopper we were talking about at the time.


I don't know why, but this has always bothered me too. My cousin's wife named all her Danes Princess and I've known others who do that including my BIL who is on Sam the 4th or 5th (he has birds). My mom used to work with a guy whose son died as an infant and they named their next baby the same thing because they liked the name (not in memory of the first child).


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I understand, I have a few folks that 'duplicate' things I do. It use to bother me but I've come to take copy cats as compliments. Not everyone is creative so they follow those of us that are. Be proud you have a name someone is interested in copying.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

For all you know they had the name Timber picked out a long time ago. I've heard that name before. And if they didn't take it as a compliment. 

My sister, named her child after the family dog. Now that I consider weird.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

arycrest said:


> I don't know why, but this has always bothered me too. My cousin's wife named all her Danes Princess and I've known others who do that including my BIL who is on Sam the 4th or 5th (he has birds). *My mom used to work with a guy whose son died as an infant and they named their next baby the same thing because they liked the name (not in memory of the first child*).


My sister passed away when she was 15, her name was Erin. Right after she passed away someone that my mom knew asked if it would be ok to name their daughter Erin after my sister, my mom was sad but she couldn't tell them no. A couple years later my sisters 3 best friends had daughters and all 3 had the middle name Erin. My niece has the middle name Erin now too. I can tell it brings back memories for my mom and I know it hurts her. I wish none of them used her name.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Must be nice if that is all that concerns you in life !!!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

it wouldn't make me mad if it was a neighbour, i don't think. i'd take it as a compliment that they took my super awesome dog name for themselves.


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay...let me add to the story. I just spoke with the women regarding my daughter going over and spending the night this weekend. We havent talked since she got her new dog. This was the first time. Into the conversation she starts talking about HER Timber and then goes on to tell me that her husband had come up with the name and she couldnt figure out why that name soundes so familiar until their daughter heard the name and said "Hey...thats Samantha's dog's name". She said the name was already stuck so they kept it. 
If it were something they were already considering I would have heard about it when I talked about my Timber. She would have said something like. "oh...thats the same name we want to name our future dog." 
I agree....its not a far out there name and like I said, not totally uncommon. But I have never in my life met a dog named Timber of any breed.
I had a hard time believing that for the times I talked to this women about MY Timber, that she couldnt remember why that name sounded so familiar. They had names like Titan and such that were on their name list. She said they wanted a strong sounding name like Zeus or Titan but all the kids said they liked Timber.
She also told me that the breeders didnt register the puppy (who has been to the vet and checked out and shots and all) because the mother was unregistered because she is Albino. And yes...way to support BYB's I know! I dont understand why she was bred at all. Not genes that are complimentary to passing down. Its sad but some people just dont understand or they dont care and would just rather make a buck. 
My dad also is one to give all his dogs the same name. Either Jake or Buddy. How original is that, right? LOL
At least one person on here agrees with me or at least see's my point. But Im also appreciating the opinions that differ from my own because Im really trying to break away from the negitive feelings Im having.
Dont get me wrong....this isnt to bash the women that owns the dog. I like her. She is very nice and we seem to get along very well. Plus we see eachother when our girls want to hang out. Im totally all good with her. My post is to help ME with what Im feeling. No, someone else sharing the same name does not change how I feel about Timber. But it does somehow make his name feel less special. Maybe it would have "felt" different had they said at one point "oh I really like that name, I may have to nab it when we find out little boy someday". Then it would have felt like a compliment. Plus maybe if they had gotten a dog of a different breed it would feel more okay. I mean hey....my name is Jennifer. So is her's. A very popular name to say the least. That doesnt bother me one bit to share my name with 50 million other people. 
More opinions?


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

Stogey....you put a smiley after your comment. But really??? You have no idea what my life is like unless you've been widowed at 28 years old with three kids. One of whom was 3 months old at the time of his father's passing.
Believe me....there are PLENTY of things to worry about. This just happens to be one of those things that I openly admit are stupid but wont stop nagging me. Thats why I wrote the post to begin with. Can you tell me that through all your daily problems and concerns, you've never had a moment when something was just eating at you?
We're human!
I just found your comment kind of inconsiderate when Im trying to ask for help.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Question does the GSD just have a white coat? Or does it have the red eyes and such? GSD's do come in white


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

Though I have not come across on here or off any other GSD or any other breed with the name Brewski. If someone were to name their GSD or other Brewski, I like you would feel it was a compliment, how ever if a neighbour or anyone who lived fairly close to me were to take that name I would think I would be as you are upset. Example being my 16yr olds friends family just brought home a GSD yesterday. Though I only know these people to say Hi and discuss the two 16yr olds. They live about 14 blocks away from my home on the other side of the river, I would be a little ticked if they chose Brewski as the name for their GSD. If I came across on this forum someone who had a GSD or other named Brewski or one who decided to name their new pup Brewski, I would think "hey pretty cool", but that is not someone I would run into fairly frequently at the same dog park, vet to just out on a walk.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, call the trademark office and file a complaint with that person--

Oh, wait. 

What do you want "help" with? Do you want us to hunt this person down and force her to change her dog's name? Come on.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Val-Hi King Timber said:


> Stogey....you put a smiley after your comment. But really??? You have no idea what my life is like unless you've been widowed at 28 years old with three kids. One of whom was 3 months old at the time of his father's passing.
> Believe me....there are PLENTY of things to worry about. This just happens to be one of those things that I openly admit are stupid but wont stop nagging me. Thats why I wrote the post to begin with. Can you tell me that through all your daily problems and concerns, you've never had a moment when something was just eating at you?
> We're human!
> I just found your comment kind of inconsiderate when Im trying to ask for help.


Amen


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

honestly, it doesn't change anything about you or your dog dog, same way my dad's friend named their daughter after me, and i have a pretty unique name (have never met someone outside of her with the same name), it doesn't change who i am, doesn't change who she is....so why get so worked up 


oh...and my 90 year old grandmother has called EVERY SINGLE DOG she has ever had...Whoppie =.=


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

Larien said:


> Well, call the trademark office and file a complaint with that person--
> 
> Oh, wait.
> 
> What do you want "help" with? Do you want us to hunt this person down and force her to change her dog's name? Come on.



I don't think the Op's post calls for snarky comments. She is just sharing her feelings, venting so to speak. After all these people obviously knew her GSD is named Timber, they obviously were impressed by her Timber (there for felt they were maybe complimenting her) but it still is dis earning when they knew the name of her GSD and they live in close proximity to the OP. How would you feel if the neighbour next to you brought home a GSD puppy and named it the exact same name as yours. Flattered perhaps, but still a bit pissed... would be my thought!


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

@ Larien....OMG really???? You'd have to be pretty shallow to NOT understand the WORDS I HAVE WRITTEN. Yeah.....like I would really be asking for help to "make" someone change the name of their dog. Retarded.
I suppose I'll say it again since you dont seem to understand such a simple request.
I said......I wanted help sorting out my mixed feelings about feeling dumb for being upset that someone I know named their dog the same name as mine.
I dont recall asking for someone to shoot me down for something I already know is ridiculous. 
I am curious if there is anyone who comprehends what I am feeling. So if you chose to make a comment why didnt you just give your opinion instead of the lame [email protected]@ remark? I would have respected you a whole lot more even if it meant I didnt agree with you.
Arent these boards for asking for "help" no matter what our situation may be with our dogs???


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks PaddyD and Lora!!!


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh wait...I missed that. I know GSD's come in white.  Im assuming they probably know too. Or at least I would hope they do. LOL
She didnt tell me anything about if the mamma dog had pink eyes or not but she said Albino and that why they couldnt register her.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yeah - you know - people rant (a LOT it seems) on this board about things - this is one, there will be give and take, everyone can ramp down a notch and pretend that you are talking to the posters in person instead of from behind the anonymity of your keyboard. 

Thank you - 
Jean
Admin


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

It's strange how simple threads can turn so snarky so quickly. IDGI!

To be honest, I'd be a bit miffed too if someone I knew named their GSD Sigurd. Sigurd is a super unique name, basically everyone I tell his name to has no idea what it means or even how to pronounce it. I'd be flattered, too, but just think to myself, "why couldn't they have been more creative and original?" I'd get over it but it would probably always just be -there- and be kind of strange.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Val-Hi King Timber said:


> Oh wait...I missed that. I know GSD's come in white.  Im assuming they probably know too. Or at least I would hope they do. LOL
> She didnt tell me anything about if the mamma dog had pink eyes or not but she said Albino and that why they couldnt register her.


Ok I was just wondering calm down


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

First.....I hold title of witch on the board  

I think you are overreacting a little bit. It happens, but thats when you take a step back and wonder if its all really worth getting upset over. The only problem I would see is if you choose to hold on to it.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

GSDolch;

I'm with you! 

Really are more important things to stress over in this world and a dogs name ain't one of them!


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey,

I understand how you are feeling, and I know how silly you probably feel for letting it annoy you, It also happened me a girl I barely know got two new puppies shortly after i got mine and named one of her dogs Hachi and one of her dogs Roku. 

The name of both my GSDs, I can't tell you why but i was extremely annoyed as to why she couldn't think of her own names!

After a few days though I did take it as a complement that this girl wanted to name her puppies the same names I had chosen. 

No it's not the end of the world but it sure is annoying!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

When I started kindergarten, there was another Leah in my grade. I heard years later that her mom was pissed at my parents for naming me the same name as her daughter. Now, I like my name (I came within an inch of being a Hannah, whew dodged that bullet!) and I always like meeting other Leahs, particularly if they spell it the same way.

That being said, if it's important to you to have a unique (within your circle of friends that you know personally, not online) name for your dog, you are completely justified in having those feelings you described. Of course you are allowed to FEEL any way you want! I won't say I'd feel the same way, but there isn't anything wrong with you feeling that way.

Not too much you can do about it though, so you should probably just let it go. Or change you dog's name. Make it something like FartMonger or something so your friend won't want to steal it for her next born.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Val-Hi King Timber said:


> Oh wait...I missed that. I know GSD's come in white.  Im assuming they probably know too. Or at least I would hope they do. LOL
> She didnt tell me anything about if the mamma dog had pink eyes or not but she said Albino and that why they couldnt register her.


The AKC will register any dog whose parents are AKC registered. White, Black, liver, blue, albino, or purple, they don't care so long as the parents are registered and they get their money. I think the so-called breeders were just telling your friends that as an excuse for not having registered pups.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Val-Hi King Timber said:


> @ Larien.... (snipped out the bs) ..like I would really be asking for help to "make" someone change the name of their dog. *Retarded.*


I used to volunteer at my local therapeutic riding center helping physically and mentally disabled children find healing happiness through horses. I absolutely HATE when people throw around that word as an insult - it is offensive, insensitive and unnecessary. I was being _sarcastic_.

You can't expect to post something on a public forum and have EVERYONE agree with you. It's a dog's name. Be flattered about it and move on. That's what I would do.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

DCluver33 said:


> Question does the GSD just have a white coat? Or does it have the red eyes and such? GSD's do come in white


If it's really an albino it would have a white coat and most likely blue eyes (not red).


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Val-Hi King Timber said:


> Stogey....you put a smiley after your comment. But really??? You have no idea what my life is like unless you've been widowed at 28 years old with three kids. One of whom was 3 months old at the time of his father's passing.
> Believe me....there are PLENTY of things to worry about. This just happens to be one of those things that I openly admit are stupid but wont stop nagging me. Thats why I wrote the post to begin with. Can you tell me that through all your daily problems and concerns, you've never had a moment when something was just eating at you?
> We're human!
> I just found your comment kind of inconsiderate when Im trying to ask for help.


I'm just amazed you have so much time on your hands to write an 8 paragraph rant because someone named their dog the same as yours !!! 
This is the internet and you did ask for opinions ... I gave you mine ! 
BTW that wasn't a smiley face !


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Heck, I've met several dogs who have MY first name!  Their humans always act a little embarrassed when they find out my name is the same as their dog's.... except for the one person who intentionally named her dog after me. She knew I would be flattered.

When I named Gunnar, I hadn't met any other dogs with the name. After I got him, I met & heard about other Gunnars and Gunners. (Yes, it bugged me when Gunnar's name was spelled wrong, even though I knew I was being petty. Then it bothered me that I was being petty, but I couldn't help it, which of course caused my self respect to drop a few more notches, but that's a whole 'nother thread....) Mind you, I don't even name my OWN dogs after my OWN previous dogs! 

After a few years, Gunnar had a handful of special nicknames (I think we ALL have those for our dog!) & I hardly ever called him by his "real" name anymore. I know for a fact that nobody's ever gonna name THEIR dog "Buffty-Woof" and he will ALWAYS be my Buffty-Woof. :wub::wub::wub:

So now I have another dog.... and his name is Gunner. Spelled just like that. And I'm not changing the name because he already knows it, he doesn't associate it with abuse, and it's derived from his registered name. I've managed to convince my brain that "Gunnar" and "Gunner" are completely different names with completely different meanings. Besides, I think my Gunnar would approve of him & Gunnar wasn't that great at spelling anyway.

Somehow, though, I think this is about more than just a stolen name.... Perhaps symbolic of other things in your life that have hurt you? (e.g. people taking credit for your hard work, your achievements remaining unacknowledged while others are recognized for minor achievements that took less effort, someone taking something from you that you valued highly, etc.) 

Also, things that normally aren't a big deal can become enormous when other things are going on. I remember going ballistic & then dissolving into tears when a paper grocery bag fell apart in a store parking lot. Earlier that week I had gotten written up at work for something someone else did DURING MY DAYS OFF, I had a late fee on a bill I had forgotten to pay (my own fault), a few other things went wrong, and I had to take one of my foster dogs to the vet to be euthanized. A torn grocery bag really wasn't worth getting so upset over, but dangit, I had had ENOUGH already!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

arycrest said:


> If it's really an albino it would have a white coat and most likely blue eyes (not red).


I know albino dogs have white coats  I wasn't sure in the eye color for albinos dogs. I guess the easiest way to tell is if their nose is black or pinkish color.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

arycrest said:


> If it's really an albino it would have a white coat and most likely blue eyes (not red).





DCluver33 said:


> I know albino dogs have white coats  I wasn't sure in the eye color for albinos dogs. I guess the easiest way to tell is if their nose is black or pinkish color.


I know OT but I found this article on dog's eye colors and where it came from: Dog Coat Colour Genetics 

it explains albinoism in dogs.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

For the OP - Losing your husband at a young age, and all that involves may have made you more sensitive than others about having things taken away. Someone you know used your dogs name, and you might be viewing that as yet one more thing that's been taken from you. Hopefully as time goes on you'll see it as a compliment. In any case, you can't change it, but go ahead, rant if it makes you feel better. 

We named our female Annie. I had no idea at the time that it was the name of the woman who lives next door. _opps_


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

How's this for an interesting name story to lighten the mood: My close friend Mary, who just happens to be Jake & Maggie Gyllenhaal's cousin, named her cat Larien after me. But then Larien was doing lord only knows what around town and came up pregnant! So of course cue several obscene jokes, lol...


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you all for the replies! I do feel a little better about it now that I got it off my chest. And.....it actually felt a little better to talk to the women about our Timber's. It soundes strange to hear her call her dog that but after a few times, it was a little easier.

I really appreciate the replies that came in without snarkiness. I value people's opinion even if its not the same as mine. 

Im feeling a lot better about it now that Ive had time to read and mull it over. I hated to do it, but I knew ya'll would make me feel better. 

Stogey....the amount of time I have to sit and pour my heart out is irrelevent. And you did share your opinion, thank you. My mistake on not realizing that your simi-smiley face was actually a sarcastic face. Its all good though. Im over it. 

Larien...I do apologize about the choice in words. I have two teenagers and that is one of those words that gets thrown around alot. I respect your work with the mentally disabled. I think it would be an amazing job myself. Amazing because alot of the times (those with clear, lucid thinking) have the most amazing outlook on life. Like everyday is the most amazing day ever. I have a friend with down syndrome and I adore him to pieces. I guess I just didnt look at the word "retarted" in a negitive way since that is by no means the way I actually view someone. Espcially my friend Trent. So again...I apologize for throwing that one around.

DCluver33....I wasnt snapping at you at all. Sorry if it was taken that way in reference to the white shepherds. 

I now have the chance after today from talking with all of you and after talking to the women on the phone, to walk away and brush it off my shoulders. I dont believe that they just randomly picked the name out of the blue after we had several conversations about my Timber before her's came along.....but oh well. Whats done is done, my dog and my love for my dog are just as strong. 
Thank you all for helping me see my way through my crazy ridiculousness. :crazy:
Have a wonderful weekend to all and I will be enjoying my first walk with Timber in a week and a half now that the pano is clearing. Thank goodness!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Val-Hi King Timber said:


> DCluver33....I wasnt snapping at you at all. Sorry if it was taken that way in reference to the white shepherds.


lol it's ok I took it the wrong way, I'm really tired I stayed up until midnight because I was in LA at a hockey game then woke up at 5:30 am to go to work; and I haven't been able to go back to sleep yet. My fault for taking it that way


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

No problem, I'm glad you're cooling down and feeling better now. A lot of us have a lot going on, so I think we were equally guilty in being so displeased with the post. Of course you are entitled to your feelings, and I'm sorry if I offended you, as well. <3


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> For the OP - Losing your husband at a young age, and all that involves may have made you more sensitive than others about having things taken away.


So true!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Val-Hi King Timber said:


> Im feeling a lot better about it now that Ive had time to read and mull it over. I hated to do it, but I knew ya'll would make me feel better.
> 
> Stogey....the amount of time I have to sit and pour my heart out is irrelevent. And you did share your opinion, thank you. My mistake on not realizing that your simi-smiley face was actually a sarcastic face. Its all good though. Im over it.
> 
> ...


No Problemo ! I apologize if my sarcastic remark only fueled your negative discourse ...  (Smiley Face)


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> We named our female Annie. I had no idea at the time that it was the name of the woman who lives next door. _opps_


Ok, that is funny right there! "Annie! Get your butt back in here!" That really cracks me up! :wild:


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I understand how you feel. We all have feelings about things, big and small, and IMO those feelings are valid.

When my cousin named her new dog after my MOTHER who had died a tortured death in my arms, I cried about it. I know it doesn't make a lot of sense but I was so hurt and angry that I felt like calling her up and telling her I was naming my dog after her deceased father... but that would have been silly. Thankfully I got over it and now when she talks about her dog (my mother's name) I don't get those hurt feelings anymore.

Sometimes we are just sensitive... hey, your feelings are yours, and it does sound like in time you'll be okay with it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would probably be mildly annoyed but not TOO much. 
Actually I know a dog named Timber too. He's a beautiful Shepherd mix.

My cousin named his Golden Retriever after his own father who had passed away, but the name he gave the dog was his father's online/gaming name, T'kron.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I could understand your rant a bit. If someone used my dog's name, I'd be a bit beefed about it. Then again, that could be because without my signature on this forum 99.9% of you probably couldn't pronounce her name anyway...  Glad to see you are calming down though.

EDIT- my dog's name is Pimg, BTW.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey...we named one of our stud dogs....Cuervo. (I have not heard another dog named that...anyone else??)
AND...we named his brother Carlos. (my husband hates it!..his name is Carlos....actually I did it on purpose.) This way I can still yell *at* Carlos, when we are at the shows....
....we've nick named the dog ...Jr.:thumbup:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You never know what's going to hit you the wrong way. And realizing you're being silly doesn't make it any less bothersome, in fact, it usually makes it worse.


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

LOL Stogey.....love that clear definate smiley face! Its really kinda funny.

Im just glad at the end of the day, there are thanks and apologies and mature actions and feelings. Much appreciated and respected. 

Again...I thank ya'll for your thoughts. Sometimes thats all we need.
And yes....people really misunderstand the what it feels like to lose a spouse. He was my dream come true and his loss had and has had me feeling many ups and downs. But Im still learning. One of the feelings I know I battle with is abandonment. I know I wasnt abandoned....but in its own freaky way, I guess thats how our minds perceive it sometimes. I have many dreams that tell me this is the way Im feeling deep down inside. So, yes.....maybe for me it IS important to have something that feels like it "belongs" to me. But on the other hand I know thats not quite the case. I KNOW Im NOT the only one in the world with that name or will I ever be. That wasnt my point. I guess it just felt strange since I know the women and we too share the same name and we too live in the same city with the same breed of dogs with the same name. Plus I know too that in my mind if the shoe was on the other foot, had the name popped into my head because it was someone else's dogs name, I would have had the thought "No, I cant name him that. Thats so and so's dog's name". 
Plus....how often do I actually call him Timber??? Like only when I need him or he's being naughty. Otherwise....its Timbi or Timbi-imbi-imbi or Timbini. You name it. Whatever term of endearment pops out is what works.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Val-Hi King Timber said:


> LOL Stogey.....love that clear definate smiley face! Its really kinda funny.
> 
> Im just glad at the end of the day, there are thanks and apologies and mature actions and feelings. Much appreciated and respected.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel my step dad died suddenly after months of undergoing surgery for a leaky valve in his heart then through chemo and radiation for stage 4 throat cancer and numerous infections, he beat the cancer but a freak accident with a stomach tube backfiring in to his stomach took his life. He died two days before my moms birthday and we buried him two days before Christmas. I watched my mom suffer with him and the day he died a part of her died with him, everyday is a struggle for her and me still and it's been 4 years since he passed.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

wildo said:


> I could understand your rant a bit. If someone used my dog's name, I'd be a bit beefed about it. Then again, that could be because without my signature on this forum 99.9% of you probably couldn't pronounce her name anyway...  Glad to see you are calming down though.
> 
> EDIT- my dog's name is Pimg, BTW.


I'm sorry but I always think of "pim cheese" when I see her name. Yeah I didn't know what that was either until I moved to the south...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Kris10 said:


> I'm sorry but I always think of "pim cheese" when I see her name. Yeah I didn't know what that was either until I moved to the south...


Whaaaaaaa...?? Haha- I have no idea what "pim cheese" is. LOL!

EDIT- pimento cheese! Yum!


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Lilie said:


> Ok, that is funny right there! "Annie! Get your butt back in here!" That really cracks me up! :wild:


Many years ago, my brother named his black Lab puppy "Bill." Apparently he didn't think about the neighbour guy's name being Bill. Well, Mom didn't think about it either when, shortly after puppy's arrival, she raced outside to yell at the puppy:

"Bill! STOP POOPING ON THE SIDEWALK!" 

Mind you, it was summertime & Bill the Neighbour was out working in his garden at the time.... :blush:


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I had a similar experience where my mother's sisters all named their dogs after my Maltese, Diamond (unfortunately, I do not have her anymore, since she was stolen). 

Diamond's nickname was dumb dog (on the contrary, she was very, very smart. She used to work at petsmart as the trainer's lead dog for many trainings). One of my aunt's got a white male poodle and named him, dumb dog (also, she got a mix black and white dog and named him Spunky, the name of one of our family's cats) and then my other aunt got a cream male chihuahua and named him, Diamond.

At first, I was upset because they were not creative enough to come up with their own names, and it hurt more after Diamond was stolen. But now, I am ok with it. It hurts to hear Diamond's name and nickname, but as long as it makes them happy, that's good enough for me.


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

LaRen......I have a great name for you if you ever decide to add another furbaby to your family. My friend has a cat named Wrath and I thought it was adorable. It would fit right into your crew.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Dogaroo said:


> Many years ago, my brother named his black Lab puppy "Bill." Apparently he didn't think about the neighbour guy's name being Bill. Well, Mom didn't think about it either when, shortly after puppy's arrival, she raced outside to yell at the puppy:
> 
> "Bill! STOP POOPING ON THE SIDEWALK!"
> 
> Mind you, it was summertime & Bill the Neighbour was out working in his garden at the time.... :blush:


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Dogaroo said:


> Plus I know too that in my mind if the shoe was on the other foot, had the name popped into my head because it was someone else's dogs name, I would have had the thought "No, I cant name him that. Thats so and so's dog's name".


That is true, I am the same way. When I was trying to think of names even for my foster dogs, people would suggest something and I'd say "No, that's ____'s dog's name" even though most likely ___ would never meet this dog anyway.



_



Heck, I've met several dogs who have MY first name! Their humans always act a little embarrassed when they find out my name is the same as their dog's.... except for the one person who intentionally named her dog after me. She knew I would be flattered.

Click to expand...

_ I was at the park with Bianca once and this group of girls came up and asked to pet her. They asked what her name was and when I said Bianca they all started laughing. Apparently one of the girls' names was Bianca too! Her friends kinda teased her a bit and she looked a little embarrassed but she thought it was kinda funny too.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

We thought we were being original with "Shadow's" name, until we got to our council to register her, hmmmm lots of Shadow's registered that month. 

Then I come on here and lo and behold after I'd made a couple of posts, I check in one day and there is a post with what I think is my user name against it but I didn't create it. It's not me after all, seams there is another Shadow's mum=Shadow's mom I was a little miffed, but after thinking about it, the other Shadow's mom must be more miffed than me, I think they were here first. Our Shadow is a female, I believe theirs is male.
Perhaps they aren't spelling Timber like you do, maybe they spell it Timba. I think personally I would be more miffed with your daughters friends mum, because she clearly wasn't paying as much attention to you as you thought if she'd only recalled the name in association with GSD's on a subconscious level and not that it was your dogs name in particular. Although, she had in fact associated the name Timber with a great GSD. So that's a plus.  
You seam like a smart level headed logical person, you now just have to convince your emotions of that.  Good luck that can be hard to do some times.


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

My son's friend's family has a King Shepherd it has not titles but it is registered. My nephew also has a King Shepherd and it is very protective of the property and my nephew.
Both the ones I have mentioned look very similar to Brewski and the others on this forum just a lot taller. My 1 cent worth


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Dogaroo said:


> "Bill! STOP POOPING ON THE SIDEWALK!"
> Mind you, it was summertime & Bill the Neighbour was out working in his garden at the time.... :blush:


LOL! Love it.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I know a Timber but the one I know is a mixed breed girl. 

When I was in 4H, I had a Collie named Tyler. Another family also had a Collie and wanted to breed her to Tyler. This collie had no health checks and was not at all well bred, so of course we declined. So the family got a supposed purebred adult male Collie (registered but looked like a ColliexAussie) from a classified ad to breed to their dog. They named him Tyler then named two of the puppies Skyler and Taylor. I found it silly more than anything. They didn't even end up keeping the male after they used him for breeding. 

Friends of our's named a dog they found Jagger, after meeting and liking my Jagger. The girl who named him was younger at the time and didn't even know why my dog was named Jagger LOL Jagger is different but certainly not uncommon. 

Someone joined our 4H club who had a toy Poodle they called Zette - have never heard that name in the US before but have been it on European pedigrees. Their dog was short for Suzette though. 

I've never meet any other Jora's though! And I know there are other Whimsy's out there but haven't come across any. I have gotten a lot of comments on her name at trials here (and sadly, a lot of people in the general public who don't seem to have any clue what the word means...).


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Honestly, it sounds like there's an underlying personality issue/tension here...there are some people in my life who are "acquaintances" who do things that irritate the heck out of me and get under my skin, and if a real friend had done the same thing it wouldn't be a big issue.
And yes, if one of these "acquaintances" had named their dog Regen after meeting my Regen and knowing her, I would be a little irritated as in "really, you couldn't come up with a different name?"- but I know it would be more about my reaction to the person than their action, if that makes sense. When we were renaming our second dog, we thought of some names that we liked that were the same as the animals of our friends, so we skipped them, it just seemed strange and a little creepy to be like, "we named our new dog Kokopelli...just like your dog!"
Anyway, I would be even more annoyed that they bought a puppy out of the back of a truck!!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

oh i know!! i dont want anyone i know to have the dog breed i have haha. and we picked the name chucho. causes its differnt!! haha and karma, and ivy and olive,, sharlin too  haha i love different!  so i know how you feel  everyone has the name shilo..


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, my name is very popular and it gets annoying when someone yells "JESSICA!" and I turn and look and its not me they are talking to.lol

But whatever, I am not the same as all the other Jessica's. I didn't know Molly was a popular GSD name until I came here.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Well, my name is very popular and it gets annoying when someone yells "JESSICA!" and I turn and look and its not me they are talking to.lol


omg i get that too!! I have at least five Stephanie's in each of my classes it's annoying lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DCluver33 said:


> omg i get that too!! I have at least five Stephanie's in each of my classes it's annoying lol


I sometimes have to make a nickname for my teacher because sometimes there will be 2 or 3 Jessicas. I usually end up being the one changing my name to Jessie.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I sometimes have to make a nickname for my teacher because sometimes there will be 2 or 3 Jessicas. I usually end up being the one changing my name to Jessie.


same here i usually go by Steph I wanted to go by Stevie once but my uncle's name is Steve and it didn't go over to well in the family lol.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I can relate to the OP to a degree. My name is a varient of a fairly common name but for many years my variation wasn't used much. Then along came a TV show... I certainly resented that show and it's aftermath which had many people sharing my name. 
On the dog thing, I have to say that I think the person probably had temporarily forgotten where she got the idea for naming her dog. That is she probably saw the pup & thought "Timber!" without recalling that was your dog's name. At any rate, for me it would take some getting used to.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I have to say I would be annoyed for sure if someone used the same name of my dog for their dog. When I add a dog to the family, I want to come up with something original and meaningful to me, or something that fits my dog. Alot of thought goes into picking a name for me, and probably for alot of people. If someone I know were to go name thier dog Jackson, it would feel like a bit of a slap in the face, just simply because alot of thought was put into my dog's name, and someone just copied it becuase they liked it after I put in hard work in choosing and fishing through names....come one! And if someone I talk to would name their dog "Ghengi" Pronounced Ging - gee (G's are pronounced like the G in GOLF) I would just be ******. Now THAT is originality that came from my 3 year old!!!! It would just take away any originality I was shooting for, in a sense....I mean that's why I didn't name my dog Fido or Rex...

I would never use a name that someone else I talk to regularly has put hard work into fitting into their animal or child, I think that's just disrespectful. Unless of course you are doing it to honor someone's memory. I can see why you would be annoyed....

That's just how I feel about name stealing! It's basically a knock at your thought out originality and effort you put into naming _your_ pet!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

In grade school there were two other girls in my class with the same name as me... Luckily there are a lot of different ways to shorten Elizabeth so it worked out ok. I never used my full name anyway.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Well I am the person who stole the name of my dog from an internet friend. We are both members on a LOST forums and crazy about the TV show. Before I ever got Dharma I knew I wanted to give her a name from the show. And if she had been a male it would have been easy, Sawyer or Hurley or Ben. But when I ended up with a female I was stuck, I couldn't decide what to name her and I wasn't overly crazy about any of the female characters. My friend had just rescued a female she had named Dharma from the Dharma Initiative. I loved it. I did tell her I was stealing it when I brought Dharma home and posted the first pics. She was really ok with it. We only talk on the computer and she lives in FLA. We jokingly call her girl Dharma 1.0 and my girl Dharma 2.0. 

You have the right to feel anyway you feel though. And if you are irked by it, that is okay. Everyone has the right to feel whatever they feel and I don't think a person should ever be ridiculed for their feelings. Just because I don't agree or understand why someone feels that way doesn't give me the right to put someone else down. What I find very important to me, someone else may think is silly. I wouldn't want to be ridiculed for feeling that way or because they didn't agree.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Larien said:


> I used to volunteer at my local therapeutic riding center helping physically and mentally disabled children find healing happiness through horses. I absolutely HATE when people throw around that word as an insult - it is offensive, insensitive and unnecessary. I was being _sarcastic_.
> 
> You can't expect to post something on a public forum and have EVERYONE agree with you. It's a dog's name. Be flattered about it and move on. That's what I would do.


:thumbup:

Thank you Larien. I really don't like it when people throw that term around either.


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

AgileGSD.....My 14 year old son's name is Tyler.  
Also we had a black cat named Jagger and he was the most awesome cat ever. He loved the water, loved to go on the boad, love to sit on the tub while my son took a bath. 

EVERYONE:
I want to say this too as far as where my original feelings are stemming from with the meaning of the name Timber.
We waited not one, two or even three years for a GSD. We waited 10 years!!! My 13 year old daughter had wanted one since she was 3 years old. No joke. She just always loved the breed after we saw one on the beach in Cali. This dog knew his master was surfing so he was walking the surf waiting for him to come back when he saw my children. Once that dog saw my children, he quit watching his master and became very protective of my kids if they stepped foot in the water. He would basically try to herd them back out but his focus was intense and he was NOT going to take his eyes off those babies. It was very sweet. Ever since then, my daughter had been in love. So, when she was about 9 years old we were picking up some stuff from Petco and it just happend to be pet adoption day. I walked up and immediately saw what was obviously a GSD mix but all I could visually see at first was all GSD. Once we walked up we realized he had the beautiful blue eyes of a Husky. So...I contenplated and then quickly nabbed him up to bring home as a suprise for my daughter. The shelter lady had told me that he was part GSD, Husky and they were also told they had some Timber Wolf in them.
So when we got home, the first thing to come to mind for me was the name Timber. It was just awesome and it really seemed to fit that GSD coat. My Daughter said no and she chose the name Jayden instead. We ended up giving him to a friend as he got a little older and BIGGER because he had proved to be too much dog for my then 10 year old daughter.
So this go around....I thought "she's 13 now, little but packed with muscle and a whole lot more mature". So she had gone South Carolina with my Mom for a month and in that course of time I started searching for a local GSD breeder. Sure enough I found our little man. Love at first site!
My son and I went to pick him up and in the car with my Mom and daughter on the phone we didnt have any discussions really. We just all knew his name was definitely Timber. The because he was registered, I took part of his Mammas name and part of his daddys name to give him his registered name Val-Hi is from his Mom, King is his daddys name and Timber is OURS. We have neve owned a registered dog before so that name process was really exciting. And yes..after putting it together, I was very pleased. This was our new member of the family. 
So...yeah. I feel a little bit slided. But hey! Nothing I can do about it.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

This thread cracked me up  
I haven't been here in a while and when I checked in I just had to laugh.....the Timber GSDRaven mentioned is mine 
And what's even better is my name is Val. 
I just had to add this as I thought it was great proof that things do happen by chance. 

I would just move on and forget about it. If they choose that name because of you, then its the best form of flattery. 
And in my opinion, my neighbor can call their dog sh*thead as long as they take good care of it and treat it well. Too much happening out there in the other direction


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Honestly, there is a Bazzillion GSDs out there. Chances are pretty good that whatever name one picks, someone else already picked it.


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

Haaa haaa haaa That is funny Val. And I know things happend by chance. And Castlemaid...Im certain that any name I ever pick would have been used already too. 
But that not the case here. 
The people claim they forgot my dogs name. But I had just spoken to the women about 3 weeks before they had decided on a name and all we did was talk about Timber and German Shepherds.
So here its not a one in a million chance. We know eachother. Thats all that was unsettling about it.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

It is a cool name for a GSD. If it is based on your dog name idea then you should be honored because they must think you have a great dog. If they named a human baby after you wouldn't you be proud?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Val-Hi King Timber said:


> Haaa haaa haaa That is funny Val. And I know things happend by chance. And Castlemaid...Im certain that any name I ever pick would have been used already too.
> But that not the case here.
> The people claim they forgot my dogs name. But I had just spoken to the women about 3 weeks before they had decided on a name and all we did was talk about Timber and German Shepherds.
> So here its not a one in a million chance. We know eachother. Thats all that was unsettling about it.


I don't know, it seems to me you're making much ado about nothing. When trying to name a dog people often consider numerous names from many different sources. Three weeks is a long time to try to remember where one particular name came from. Obviously it's extremely important to you, but maybe it's not important enough to your friend (or probably most people for that matter) that she should have to remember your dog's name weeks later or be acused of being dishonest if she doesn't remember.


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

LIke I said a couple pages back.......Its all good now. Im over it!


----------



## hawaiianonymous (Jan 19, 2012)

my GSD's name is timber ;-)


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

When my friend, we'll call her "S" was pregnant, another pregnant friend of hers, M asked S she planned to name her son. She told her "Jael", which she liked due to the meaning and the fact that it was so uncommon. M gave birth first, and named her son Jael. S was understandably really upset about this.

I think your situation is very similar. You chose a name you loved because it was uncommon, and your friend didn't even have the courtesy to ask if it would bother you. I think you have a right to be a little upset, but, at the end of the day, don't dwell on it too much. You love the name, you love your Timber. Life is pretty good.

Also, I would be pretty upset if one of my friends named their Gable. I hope that doesn't happen, but if it does, I'll try to deal with it gracefully.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

Stogey said:


> Must be nice if that is all that concerns you in life !!!


:thumbup:


----------

